# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Silverlight 4 and Desktop application

## cilu

I'm not a Silverlight developer, but I know that with version 4 you can build out-of-browser, desktop application. Just like you do with .NET for instance. My question is, what are those scenarios when one should pick Silverlight 4 over WPF for a desktop application. I'm a little bit confused.

Thank you.

----------

